# Vocal fx pedal for live (Fear, and Loathing in Las Vegas style sound)



## AaronAaronson (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi, I'm in the market for a vocal fx pedal for live ($300 budget).
After researching several pedals and rack units, I've found a few that seem to be pretty popular.
Mainly Boss VE-20 and TC Helicon VoiceLive Play, as well as a few other TC Helicon pedals.

Compressor, reverb, EQ, etc are of course a definite plus, but I'm mainly looking for something that will give me the most control over the intensity of pitch correction, and scale control. I'm going for a very processed vocal sound. The clean vocals act more like a lead synth, but not as robotic as a full-on vocoder, if that makes any sense.

Let this be a reference to what I'm going for.
I've seen so many videos and read so many conflicting reviews on different pedals, and I can't decide which one will be the right choice, given the sound I'm going for. Any insight would be great.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 28, 2015)

I have the voicelive 2. Sounds fantastic but unfortunately it's noisy. I rarely use it live for this reason, don't know if they've solved that for newer models.


----------



## AaronAaronson (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah was reading about feedback problems with a lot of these pedals. Decided to order the voicelive though since it seems to have most of what I'm looking for, thanks for the info.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 29, 2015)

AaronAaronson said:


> Yeah was reading about feedback problems with a lot of these pedals. Decided to order the voicelive though since it seems to have most of what I'm looking for, thanks for the info.



Feedback issues could be worked around, there's a built-in "tone" circuit that adds compression, which sounds stellar for coffee shops but might cause feedback at a louder gig.

What I'm talking about is hiss. Even with any compression turned off, all aux inputs turned off and mic gain completely off and the noise gate on full, there's a static hiss coming out of the pedal, seemingly at the output stage.


----------



## iron blast (Oct 30, 2015)

My band use one of the new digitech vocal fx pedals and it sounds excellent


----------



## BlueGrot (Oct 31, 2015)

Remember to always use a dry split for monitors to minimize feedback issues.


----------



## crazyprofessor (Nov 7, 2015)

Can one of the processors fix my incredibly crappy backing vocals? I am especially looking to see if anyone has tried to octave up? I have no range....


----------

